# Marine Sensitivity Training



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

Prepare to get rid of your prejudice against women in combat arms MOS's.
Ready..._BEGIN!

All Marines to Get 'Unconscious Bias' Training as Women Join Infantry | Military.com


"There's no doubt we're leading cultural change. It's not the first time for the Marine Corps, but we like a challenge," said Brig. Gen. James Glynn, director of the Marine Corps' office of communication. _


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 22, 2016)

Fuck that.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2016)

How do you put that subject in a coloring book?


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How do you put that subject in a coloring book?



It will be a cartoon.  Barney style.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Brill (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm detecting some micro-aggression from you all.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2016)

lindy said:


> I'm detecting some micro-aggression from you all.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

Ammo, check.
Frags, check.
Tampons, check.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2016)

yeah, like this should even be an issue for a combat unit....."You're in the field, you only have this certain amount of space for billeting and you've got three women and six guys. How are you going to billet?"


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 22, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> yeah, like this should even be an issue for a combat unit....."You're in the field, you only have this certain amount of space for billeting and you've got three women and six guys. How are you going to billet?"



SgtMaj: "okay. Women get the tent because they need private separate areas, men ruck plop there and sleep in the dirt."

EO actual.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry if that was out of line. I haven't attended my sensitivity training this FY.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 22, 2016)

I just want to take this time to remind members to lower the font size on your posts so it doesn't seem like you're yelling.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How do you put that subject in a coloring book?



Lol


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> I just want to take this time to remind members to lower the font size on your posts so it doesn't seem like you're yelling.



THEN YOU SHOULD PROBABLY STAY AWAY ON MONDAY BECAUSE THAT'S WHEN SHIT GETS REAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> THEN YOU SHOULD PROBABLY STAY AWAY ON MONDAY BECAUSE THAT'S WHEN SHIT GETS REAL!!!!!!!!!!



I'll be busy at audiology you fucking banshee.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How do you put that subject in a coloring book?



Low blow!


----------



## digrar (Mar 22, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> yeah, like this should even be an issue for a combat unit....."You're in the field, you only have this certain amount of space for billeting and you've got three women and six guys. How are you going to billet?"


.           


1 Platoon over there, 2 Platoon over there, 3 Platoon over here. Too easy.


----------



## CDG (Mar 23, 2016)

digrar said:


> .
> 
> 
> 1 Platoon over there, 2 Platoon over there, 3 Platoon over here. Too easy.



Woah.  Platoon starts with a "P" as in "phallus" and "penis".  I think it's high time we came up with a less offensive, less masculine, less patriarchy driven word to identify tactical elements.


----------



## digrar (Mar 23, 2016)

Does gaggle have negative connotations...?


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 23, 2016)

CDG said:


> Woah.  Platoon starts with a "P" as in "phallus" and "penis".  I think it's high time we came up with a less offensive, less masculine, less patriarchy driven word to identify tactical elements.



The word "pussy" starts with a "P".


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> The word "pussy" starts with a "P".



He's Air Force, he'd have thought of "penis" before "pussy" so you'll have to give him a pass this time.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 23, 2016)

Holy crap.  We've been in those platoons, companies, and battalions.  Not only will they just not understand it, they will mock it.  It would just be easier if higher said nothing at all and let it sort itself out.

At field med school we had three women in our platoon, I think.  One was just a stud (er, whatever you want to call her).  1st Class PFT, 100% on all exams, just outstanding.  The others...not so much.  The Marine TACs were always riding them..."What's wrong?  That time of the month?"  "Do you want to get back in the kitchen?"  It was harsh, but not even close to brutal. 

Now to get all Marines to scratch their name on a piece of paper attesting that if they say mean or misogynistic things they will go to mast_ and expect combat efficiency to remain the same_ is just utterly incredulous.


----------



## JWoody (Mar 23, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> I just want to take this time to remind members to lower the font size on your posts so it doesn't seem like you're yelling.


Please stop yelling at me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## CDG (Mar 23, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> The word "pussy" starts with a "P".



That word is offensive and degrading to women.  You clearly need some remedial training, son.  How are we supposed to win wars with people using such vulgar language?  Wars are won with political correctness, sensitivity, understanding, and blanket inclusion regardless of skill or ability.


----------



## CDG (Mar 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> He's Air Force, he'd have thought of "penis" before "pussy" so you'll have to give him a pass this time.



That's bold talk for a one-eyed fat man.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How do you put that subject in a coloring book?




Hey look! The Army has coloring books, too!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Hey look! The Army has coloring books, too!



Probably got a color in your battle buddies dildo sheet....fuck my life.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Jay_Pew (Mar 23, 2016)

Am I the only one who wants to see the Power Point slides for this briefing? I'm reallllly curious as to what they are going to entail.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)

Serious question -

Does this insanity subside somewhat with a new administration (assuming it's not Hillary), or are we so far gone now that this is now the new normal?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Serious question -
> 
> Does this insanity subside somewhat with a new administration (assuming it's not Hillary), or are we so far gone now that this is now the new normal?




My guess would be that what is done will not be undone. But there's always hope...


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Serious question -
> 
> Does this insanity subside somewhat with a new administration (assuming it's not Hillary), or are we so far gone now that this is now the new normal?



It's hard to put the genie back in the bottle.  I think it will take a total meltdown of the military combined with an engagement using a decimated and fractious military for an administration to change these policies.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

They need to reinstate the draft, if for no other reason, so that the rest of the population can share in the gayness...


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2016)

We crossed the Rubicon years ago. The outcome is preordained, the date-time group is not.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We crossed the Rubicon years ago. The outcome is preordained, the date-time group is not.



When you mean "group" are you referring to a specific group of people or all people or just people who are part of this so called "group"?


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> When you mean "group" are you referring to a specific group of people or all people or just people who are part of this so called "group"?



Military Date Time Group | RE Factor Tactical


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Military Date Time Group | RE Factor Tactical



Well played.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Well played.



...at 261331RMAR16


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> ...at 261331RMAR16



Is that time sensitive to the needs of others?:-"


----------



## CQB (Mar 26, 2016)

digrar said:


> Does gaggle have negative connotations...?



Along with extended line & arrowhead, it's the new formation. 

But I digress, I have found an item which may solve carrying tampons. I cuts down on weight, not yet available in cam patterns however. 

Is this mooncup review the funniest one ever written?


----------

